
Dream Machine: The mind-expanding world of quantum computing (2011) - Hooke
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/05/02/dream-machine
======
vixen99
David Wallace's 'Emergent Universe' is an engaging account of the Everett Many
Worlds Interpretation. 'There is no quantum measurement problem'.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Emergent-Multiverse-Quantum-
Accordi...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Emergent-Multiverse-Quantum-According-
Interpretation/dp/0199546967?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0)

~~~
basicplus2
'There is no quantum measurement problem'.

"These aren't the droids you are looking for"

~~~
vixen99
Wallace also has some nice quotes, among them are:

"I don't know how to refute an incredulous stare". (David Lewis)& Paul Davies:
"So the parallel universes are cheap on assumptions but expensive on
universes". David Deutsch: "Exactly right. In physics we always try to make
things cheap on assumptions."

------
brett40324
There is so much more quality content on quantum computing than this sham of
an article.

~~~
dandrick
Can you be more specific or helpful? I don't know anything about the topic,
where can I find what you would call quality content?

------
Natanael_L
The article is unavailable to non-subscribers

Edit: or just in my browser...? No article content is loading

~~~
maze-le
Is it? I can read it, and I am no subscriber at all.

~~~
Natanael_L
Perhaps adblock is the cause then? I'm on Firefox Mobile with ublock.

Edit: it was the adblock

